# October 2019 post your best 3!



## SquarePeg (Nov 7, 2019)

This will be a monthly thread for members to post their 3 best photos taken during the previous month.  This is the Just For Fun forum so there will be no critique or negative comments allowed.  Positive feedback and other discussion of settings, technique, inspiration, processing, location etc is encouraged.  Let’s see what you’ve got!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 7, 2019)

Tri_and_Duyen-30 by Braineack, on Flickr




IMG_20191027_221859 by Braineack, on Flickr




Quinn-116-Edit by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 7, 2019)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2019)

Been a tough time the last three months & not much photo shooting.
Here are flowers sent to my wife, constant LED light from below & on camera bounce flash off ceiling.


----------



## johngpt (Nov 7, 2019)

It was a prolific October with marvelous color.




backlit maple at 4th of July Campground





one more of the backlit pear 22Oct19





autumn color at 4th of July Campground

.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 7, 2019)

For what it's worth ….


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 7, 2019)

Road trippin’ by SharonCat..., on Flickr



 by SharonCat..., on Flickr




Bridge by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> For what it's worth ….
> View attachment 182192
> 
> Love the squirrel shot.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 7, 2019)

Our first snow and then a beautiful sunset


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 7, 2019)

There are some really, _really _nice photos in here. Congrats to you all.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 8, 2019)

View attachment 182227
View attachment 182228
View attachment 182229


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 8, 2019)

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 182227
> View attachment 182228
> View attachment 182229


wow love those mushrooms......


----------



## NGH (Nov 8, 2019)

October was a slow month for me



 
Shot on Mamiya 35 with Kodak Portra (technically shot in September but scanned in October)


 
Olympus Pen-F Digital



 
Olympus Pen-F Digital


----------



## CherylL (Nov 8, 2019)

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## Flying Panda (Nov 8, 2019)

#1


 

#2


 

#3


 

JT


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 8, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> #1
> View attachment 182266
> 
> #2
> ...


That's a little weird that our Grebe pics are so similar. GL!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 8, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Flying Panda said:
> 
> 
> > #1
> ...



wow uncanny!  I thought it looked familiar but assumed it was the same photo that I had seen in the regular forum


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 9, 2019)

Here's my favourite 3.




nap by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Male Spruce Grouse by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Juvenile Bonaparte gull by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Flying Panda (Nov 9, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> That's a little weird that our Grebe pics are so similar. GL!



Maybe the little guy has a summer home down in Florida!


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## DanOstergren (Nov 9, 2019)

My three favorites (including a self portrait).


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Nov 9, 2019)

Roctober!

1.




2.




3.


----------

